# Best tire for my cousins bike



## findmeinthemud09 (Apr 7, 2011)

Ok, he has a 350 rancher 2wd (my old one) and it has 22 inch swamp witches wich are way to small he just wants to know whats the biggest tires he can run with out a lift or any engine work and what kinda tire.. we ride deep water and peanut butter type mud and on a beach?


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

Mud bugs..light. great in sand and mud...light enough for that set up. Maby25- 26 in size..


----------



## grizz825 (Feb 20, 2011)

buddy of mine ran 24 in swamp foxes and loved them. i wouldnt put those tires on it but in peanut butter mud you need paddle not digging IMO.


----------



## findmeinthemud09 (Apr 7, 2011)

How big you think you can go on a 2003.. ive heard you can only go to 23s on a 2003 but every other model you can go as big as a 26


----------

